# Repairing/Replacing Kernel32.dll



## LordPython

I have a friend who's kernel32.dll file is corrupt (or atleast I think it is. She is getting errors saying "XXXX is linked to a missing export file Kernel32.dll" but the kernel file IS there. Is there any way to repair or replace the kernel file without completely reinstalling windows?


----------



## Rollin' Rog

She may have more than one kernel32.dll running due to viral infestation. Do a full file search and delete any that are not in the c:\windows\system folder. Do NOT touch the one in System or you may have an unbootable computer.

The deletion may have to be done from a command prompt. For example, select the "command prompt:" option from the boot menu and at the prompt enter:

del c:\kernel32.dll

assuming that one was found in c:\

If it does turn out that there is only one kernel32.dll and it is in c:\windows\system, try using the System File Checker to replace it. I think, but I am not positive, that it can do it. This assumes that she has Win98, WinME would require a different procedure, but I doubt the problem could occur with WinME unless there were more than one kernel32.dll on the drive.

Using SFC to extract files

1. Go to Start>Run and enter SFC and click OK
2. Check "Extract one File"
3. Enter the file name and click on "Start"
4. In the "Restore from" field enter:: *D:\WIN98* [if 'D' is not the letter of your CD-Rom drive, modify appropriately]
5. Click OK

{if you do not have a Windows system CD, try subsitituting *c:\windows\options\cabs* in the"restore from field"}


----------



## LordPython

I'm sorry I forgot to mention, she is running WinME


----------



## Rollin' Rog

Well verify then that there is only ONE instance of kernel32.dll on the drive and that it is in c:\windows\system

If the problem is recent and System Restore dates are available, try doing a System Restore.

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;267951

Otherwise, if there is only one kernel32.dll and it is in c:\windows\system she will have to follow this procedure for replacing it:

http://support.microsoft.com/defaul...port/kb/articles/Q265/3/71.ASP&NoWebContent=1


----------



## Rollin' Rog

By the way I need to add that since this is WinME, if more than one kernel32.dll is found you will need to use a WinME startup floppy to delete the one not in c:\windows\system.

Using the startup floppy, accept "minimal boot". At the a:> prompt enter:

del c:\kernel32.dll

or substitute the correct path after del.


----------



## LordPython

ok, well, I searched her hard drive, and found only one kernel32.dll file. So I then proceeded to replace the kernel32.dll file using the procedure listed at http://support.microsoft.com/defaul...;NoWebContent=1 I replaced the kernel32.dll file and rebooted. When the computer booted up, programs were still crashing the kernel32.dll file. My guess is that the problem doesn't lie in the, but in the files trying to access it. Is there a way to fix it? Or am I going to have to reinstall windows?


----------



## Rollin' Rog

Would you be able to post a full startuplist here for the computer?

http://mjc1.com/mirror/hjt/

I'm not so much interested in the ScanLog as the "startuplist": Config > Misc Tools, check "list minor sections", then click "generate startuplist"

When you searched, did you ensure that "show hidden files" was selected in Folder Options > View?

The only way this could happen, assuming that there is only one kernel32.dll on the drive and that it is the correct WinME version is if those programs were meant for a different operating system.

This should be the WinME version:

Name:
kernel32.dll
Description:
Win32 Kernel core component
Version:
4.90.0.3000
DLLSelfRegister:
No

_
_
PRODUCTS CONTAINING THIS VERSION:
PRODUCT
___SIZE
___MOD DATE
___CAB/IEXPRESS
___RELATIVE PATH
Windows Millenium Edition
___536,576
___6/8/2000
___win_11.cab
___\win9x


----------



## LordPython

ok, here is her log. The only thing I ran when I booted her system was Windows Explorer

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.6
Scan saved at 5:16:09 PM, on 11/13/2003
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v5.50 (5.50.4134.0100)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCEVTMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON UTILITIES\NPROTECT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON GHOST\GHOSTSTARTSERVICE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON CLEANSWEEP\CSINJECT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\SYMTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCAPP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON GHOST\GHOSTSTARTTRAYAPP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON CLEANSWEEP\CSINSM32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton CleanSweep\Monwow.exe
C:\HIJACKTHIS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://start.earthlink.net/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://www.earthlink.net/partner/more/msie/button/search.html
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://start.earthlink.net/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.earthlink.net/search/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.earthlink.net/search/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://www.earthlink.net/search/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://www.earthlink.net/partner/more/msie/button/search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by EarthLink Network, Inc.
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page_bak = http://ejmjets.com/
R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: @msdxmLC.dll,[email protected],&Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NAV CfgWiz] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\CFGWIZ.EXE /R
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccRegVfy] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Advanced Tools Check] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\ADVTOOLS\ADVCHK.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NPROTECT] C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\NPROTECT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GhostStartTrayApp] C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Ghost\GhostStartTrayApp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ccEvtMgr] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [NPROTECT] C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\NPROTECT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ScriptBlocking] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Script Blocking\SBServ.exe" -reg
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [GhostStartService] C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON GHOST\GHOSTSTARTSERVICE.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [CSINJECT.EXE] C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton CleanSweep\CSINJECT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SymTray - Norton SystemWorks] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SymTray.exe "Norton SystemWorks"
O4 - Startup: CleanSweep Smart Sweep-Internet Sweep.lnk = C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton CleanSweep\csinsm32.exe
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: MSN Messenger Service (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Translate (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: AV &Translate (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Find Pages Linking to this URL (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Find Other Pages on this &Host (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: AV Live (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Real.com (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O19 - User stylesheet: c:\windows\java\my.css


----------



## Rollin' Rog

Ok, well I only see the proper kernel32.dll there, so we really have to look elsewhere.

Let's start with checking and "fixing" this in the HijackThis Scanlog.

O19 - User stylesheet: c:\windows\java\my.css

This item is almost always placed there by hijackers such as lop.com and causes problems with slow performance of Internet Explorer, particularly when typing.

This can be removed as well:

R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing

Reboot after removing them.

I'm doubtful that the other startups would be a factor, they are all "legit". But you can try "clean-boot" troubleshooting to test whether the problem persists with a "minimal" startup configuration.

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;Q267288

Norton System Works might be an item to leave out of startups permanently. Cleansweep can always be run before installs rather than as a permanent startup where it has a history of performance affecting issues.

http://www.lafn.org/webconnect/mentor/startup/PENINDEX.HTM

Also I notice ScanRegistry is not in startups. Personally I would always want this checked in msconfig to ensure registry backups

And you will not have System Restore available and working unless statemgr.exe is left enabled.


----------



## LordPython

I'll give that a try. However, how would that fix the problem of programs crashing the kernel? The two I can remember are: when we run WordPad, the file Lexstart.exe crashes the kernel (I think it has something to do with the printer software) And the second one is when we click on the screen saver tab on the desktop properties. Just clicking on the tab will cause a file to crashe the kernel (I can't remember which file though)


----------



## Rollin' Rog

I can't explain it and I'm doubtful it will unless the crashes are being caused by some drain on system resources.

I just don't see anything wrong with the processes running.

When did this problem begin? I'm not sure any System Restore dates will be available, but you would have to enable statemgr and check to see. Trying that might be better than a format if it works.

Have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling the printer software? You must ensure the drivers are specifically for WinME.

Also the the screen saver tab is the default selection tab when I look at this on my Win98 system. Is there a screen saver actually in use?

Can you provide a StartupList, not the Scanlog, from HijackThis. Click Config > Misc Tools, check "list minor sections" and click Generate Startuplist.

This I believe will show what screensaver is selected. You might have a bad one there, not for WinME

The key here, is that the error message is being generated by a specific driver or application looking for a non WinME version of kernel32.dll


----------



## LordPython

The screensaver that is in use is the 3D Maze set with the "psyco" walls (where the walls are all sorts of weird colors). And it is set to come up every, I'm guessing, 3 mintues. The screen saver works fine. That's what's weird. It' just when I click on the screensaver tab that it crashes.


----------



## Rollin' Rog

Does the same thing happen if you start in Safe Mode?

To do that press and hold the ctrl key on startup to get the boot menu and select it from there.

If not, it might be a video driver problem. You can test that specifically by loading standard VGA drivers. This can be done through the msconfig > Advanced tab options.


----------



## LordPython

Yes, the same thing happens in safe mode.


----------



## Rollin' Rog

I can't really explain it then unless there is something wrong with the specific programs or drivers. When you restored kernel32.dll you got it from WinME cab files, right?

What is the full error message when you get the crash with the screen saver tab?

The modules reporting the error may be wrong versions.


----------



## LordPython

The file that crashes the kernel when the screen saver tab is clicked is Rundll32.exe

Also other files have been crashing the kernel. However, these files don't seem to be interrupting the actions being performed. I did get the printer fixed (uninstallled, and reinstalled the driver). All I need to do now is get these kernell errors fixed and her computer will be as good as new.

the error message in it's entireity when the screen saver tab is clicked is: "Rundll32 has caused an error in KERNEL32.DLL Rundll32 will now close"

I did get that startup list you wanted (it's below):

StartupList report, 11/15/2003, 9:28:57 PM
StartupList version: 1.52
Started from : C:\HIJACKTHIS.EXE
Detected: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
Detected: Internet Explorer v5.50 (5.50.4134.0100)
* Using default options
* Showing rarely important sections
==================================================

Running processes:

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCEVTMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON UTILITIES\NPROTECT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON CLEANSWEEP\CSINJECT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\SYMTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON CLEANSWEEP\CSINSM32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton CleanSweep\Monwow.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\EARTHLINK TOTALACCESS\TASKPANL.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RPCSS.EXE
C:\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Listing of startup folders:

Shell folders Startup:
[C:\WINDOWS\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp]
CleanSweep Smart Sweep-Internet Sweep.lnk = C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton CleanSweep\csinsm32.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

NAV CfgWiz = C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\CFGWIZ.EXE /R
ccApp = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
ccRegVfy = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe
Advanced Tools Check = C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\ADVTOOLS\ADVCHK.EXE
NPROTECT = C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\NPROTECT.EXE
LexStart = Lexstart.exe
LexmarkPrinTray = PrinTray.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

SchedulingAgent = mstask.exe
ccEvtMgr = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
NPROTECT = C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\NPROTECT.EXE
ScriptBlocking = "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Script Blocking\SBServ.exe" -reg
CSINJECT.EXE = C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton CleanSweep\CSINJECT.EXE
SymTray - Norton SystemWorks = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SymTray.exe "Norton SystemWorks"
*StateMgr = C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

E6TaskPanel = "C:\PROGRAM FILES\EARTHLINK TOTALACCESS\TASKPANL.EXE" -noauth

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Active Setup stub paths:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components
(* = disabled by HKCU twin)

[{89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4383}] *
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ie4uinit.exe

[{89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4395}] *
StubPath = regsvr32.exe /s /n /i:U shell32.dll

[>PerUser_MSN_Clean] *
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\msnmgsr1.exe

[PerUser_LinkBar_URLs] *
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND\sulfnbk.exe /L

[{44BBA840-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}] *
StubPath = "C:\PROGRA~1\OUTLOO~1\setup50.exe" /APP:OE /CALLER:WIN9X /user /install

[{7790769C-0471-11d2-AF11-00C04FA35D02}] *
StubPath = "C:\PROGRA~1\OUTLOO~1\setup50.exe" /APP:WAB /CALLER:WIN9X /user /install

--------------------------------------------------

Checking for EXPLORER.EXE instances:

C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe: PRESENT!

C:\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\System\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Command\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\Explorer.exe: not present

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\WININIT.BAK listing:
(Created 15/11/2003, 19:39:8)

[Rename]
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\lxaelmon.dll
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\lxaepprt.dll
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\lxaetk32.dll
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\lexbces.exe
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\lexbces.bak
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\lexbce.dll
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\lexbce.bak
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\lexstart.exe
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\lexlmpm.dll
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\lexlmpm.bak
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\lexlmtmp.dll
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\lexlmdll.dll
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\lexlmdll.bak
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\lxaalmdl.dll
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\lxablmdl.dll
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\lxaclmdl.dll
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\lxadlmdl.dll
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\lxaelmdl.dll
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\lxaalmdl.bak
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\lxablmdl.bak
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\lxaclmdl.bak
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\lxadlmdl.bak
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\lxaelmdl.bak
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\lexdlls.dll
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\lexip32.dll
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\lexnw32.dll
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\lexipx32.dll
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\lexusb32.dll
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\lexusb32.bak
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\lexp2p32.dll
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\lexpps.exe
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\lexpps.bak
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\lexnetui.hlp
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\lexnetui.dll
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\lexuires.dll
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\lexlmui.dll
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\lexusb.sys
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\lexbcelm.dll
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\lexusb.inf
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\lexusbci.dll
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\lexusbci.ini
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\lexusbin.exe
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\inf\lexusb.inf
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\inf\other\lexusb.inf

--------------------------------------------------

C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT listing:

SET windir=C:\WINDOWS
SET winbootdir=C:\WINDOWS
SET COMSPEC=C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND.COM
SET PATH=C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND;"C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Ghost\"
SET PROMPT=$p$g
SET TEMP=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP
SET TMP=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP

--------------------------------------------------

Checking for superhidden extensions:

.lnk: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.pif: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.exe: not hidden
.com: not hidden
.bat: not hidden
.hta: not hidden
.scr: not hidden
.shs: HIDDEN!
.shb: HIDDEN!
.vbs: not hidden
.vbe: not hidden
.wsh: not hidden
.scf: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: NO!)
.url: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.js: not hidden
.jse: not hidden

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Browser Helper Objects:

NAV Helper - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872}

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Task Scheduler jobs:

Tune-up Application Start.job
PCHealth Scheduler for Data Collection.job
Registration reminder 1.job
Registration reminder 2.job
Registration reminder 3.job
Maintenance-Defragment programs.job
Maintenance-ScanDisk.job
Maintenance-Disk cleanup.job
Symantec NetDetect.job
Norton SystemWorks One Button Checkup.job

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Download Program Files:

[Shockwave Flash Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\FLASH\SWFLASH.OCX
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad items:

WebCheck: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WEBCHECK.DLL
AUHook: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\AUHOOK.DLL

--------------------------------------------------
End of report, 8,460 bytes
Report generated in 1.077 seconds

Command line options:
/verbose - to add additional info on each section
/complete - to include empty sections and unsuspicious data
/full - to include several rarely-important sections
/force9x - to include Win9x-only startups even if running on WinNT
/forcent - to include WinNT-only startups even if running on Win9x
/forceall - to include all Win9x and WinNT startups, regardless of platform
/history - to list version history only


----------



## Rollin' Rog

Go to start>run and enter *system.ini* so that it opens in Notepad.

Look under the [Boot] header and see if you have an entry for

drivers=mmsystem.dll

If not, add it: http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=138835

If this isn't the source of the problem I would extract a new copy of rundll32.exe using msconfig > extract one file. You may or may not have to use the same technique as for kernel32.dll, I'm not sure if WinME protects this from being replaced within Windows.


----------



## LordPython

I will give the system.ini thing

I already tried extracting anew rundll32.exe file and that didn't work.


----------



## Rollin' Rog

Did this particular error also occur in Safe Mode? Because it sounds suspiciously like this video driver error:

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=330159


----------

